# Elgin 725 Pictures



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't had much free time to spend on the forum lately and thought it was about time I posted some pictures of the Elgin model 725 electronic movement. They say a picture is worth a thousand words, so here you go.

Enjoy









*1962 Lord Elgin Electronic. Shown to the public for the first time during a press conference in 1952 . Released for sale in the USA ten years later. It's quite a story *


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

More pictures.........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for posting Larry....









Mel, it's my turn to be green with envy.
















This is the one electric movement that has eluded me; the last significant one missing from my collection. It wasn't a great success for Elgin and many were sent back to the factory and destroyed.

If you see any more Larry.....









I'll have to post a picture of my LIP R27 instead.


----------

